# The military is going to Hell at warp speed



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-offic...transgender-timeline-075734316--politics.html

First, it was the gays being okay to serve. Now, it's okay to be something other than a real male or female.

It's pathetic and it's going to come around and bite us on the butt, just you wait and see. :smt076


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

9 hits and no one calling me out on this yet? 

I thought for sure I'd get flamed to some degree. :watching:


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Flamed for what your absolutely right, thats nothing but a bunch of BS. I know me son isn't to happy about it. He's going on his 7th year in the Army.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

joepolo said:


> Flamed for what your absolutely right, thats nothing but a bunch of BS. I know me son isn't to happy about it. He's going on his 7th year in the Army.


Tell your son I said thanks for his service and I wish him only the best. :smt1099


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll pass it on I'm sure he would say Thanks but not necessary.


----------



## BBtruck (Jul 4, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> 9 hits and no one calling me out on this yet?
> 
> I thought for sure i'd get flamed to some degree. :watching:


No flaming here. I really don't know how all this crap going to end up. It was hard enough dealing with the "normal" service members.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-offic...transgender-timeline-075734316--politics.html
> 
> First, it was the gays being okay to serve. Now, it's okay to be something other than a real male or female.
> 
> It's pathetic and it's going to come around and bite us on the butt, just you wait and see. :smt076


Makes me glad that all my children are out and trying to live a real "normal " life


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to the military, you might say I'm _old school_.

The military is not an institution that should be used for social experimentation. It's a deadly serious organization and should be respected as such.

It's not a warm & fuzzy club that caters to all walks of life. It's mission and goal is very specific in nature.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Spoken like a true Veteran. I was in back in the late 70's, it's a total different military now. I hope the government doesn't screw it up to bad.
Lord knows we're going to need them in the future, just hope they'll be able to pull the trigger when they have to. Not worry about what shitter they should use.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I personally think it should return to 1967, It was fun or sensitive to my feelings or trying to be inclusive but it worked as it should because you became part of a unit.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Here's the answer.........*


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

The really sad part is that the military will be allowed to do "sexual reassignment" surgery at taxpayer expense.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Pathetic. Drill instructors' jobs were just made so much easier.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My gay friend cannot grasp the Point of the Policy. How can it possibly help the armed services do their jobs, he wonders. I told him that, because he never served, he cannot grasp the range and power of FUBAR.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

trying to post a picture not working


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

This is wonderful news. Now you can join up, go through boot camp and then get your tallywacker surgically removed at government expense. All this will be done while our vets who served honorably wait at the VA for the medical care they need. Don't it make you proud to be an Amerikan?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I was put off for heart valve replacement by the VA. Kinda glad now. I might wake up something different? Hmmm.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> I was put off for heart valve replacement by the VA. Kinda glad now. I might wake up something different? Hmmm.


Hmm. This may create an opportunity for 'organ enhancement'. the vagaries of prostate cancer have progressively made it more difficult to clear my clothing during the liquid elimination process. The T's loss could be my gain?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> I personally think it should return to 1967, It was fun or sensitive to my feelings or trying to be inclusive but it worked as it should because you became part of a unit.


Different times, there was a draft back then. The service had all kinds sort of a melting pot. Guys from NY to CA and in between .

Now a days most in the service are from the conservative states(red is for commies). Few are from the liberal (extreme left coasts).

Maybe a return to the draft( or public service) is needed. Let the young figure out they are either male or female and not in between.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> Hmm. This may create an opportunity for 'organ enhancement'. the vagaries of *prostate cancer have progressively made it more difficult to clear my clothing during the liquid elimination process*. The T's loss could be my gain?


Kegels. You must do your Kegels.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

just anothe r day in OBamanation

his legacy is growing by the day!


----------

